

Interesting series of blog posts on combinators - gommm
http://github.com/raganwald/homoiconic/blob/master/2008-10-29/kestrel.markdown

======
blasdel
I really love raganwald's writing and code, but something about his series on
Smullyan's combinator birds is unsettling to me.

It's like _why's writing in that it is fanciful, but without the sustained
authorial whimsy. I think it might be because Reg is not the original source
of the oddness, he's _performing_ it for a new audience.

I applaud his efforts, however unnerving, he's at the wild frontier of
technical writing!

------
gommm
I hadn't seen what raganwald was up to since he stopped writing at his blog...
Turns out he's still hacking in Ruby and writing interesting articles :-)

